# Ask a VW Parts Guy....Touareg Version



## SoftballBud31 (Apr 26, 2006)

I was asked to start this in a post on the MKV forum. I will do my best to keep up with any questions you may have about VW parts.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Ask a VW Parts Guy....Touareg Version (SoftballBud31)*

I have NO idea why u r here, but ok, why do they suck so bad?


----------



## SoftballBud31 (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW Parts Guy....Touareg Version (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_I have NO idea why u r here, but ok, why do they suck so bad?
















I was asked by another member to start this thread which is similar to a thread in the MKV forum abouting asking questions about VW parts. If I can assit with part numbers or information about VW parts, I will try to help. If this is not a useful post, I can always delete.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Ask a VW Parts Guy....Touareg Version (SoftballBud31)*

It was just a little joke dood!


----------



## jetdoc737 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: Ask a VW Parts Guy....Touareg Version (SoftballBud31)*

Well thanks a lot for stepping up. I am sure lots of folks will find the info you can provide worthwile. It's hard to get reliabe info from seconhandd ETKA users and some counter folk.
Don't listen to people who have too much time on their hands


----------



## windsor96vr6 (Aug 3, 2005)

I'll start.
Will you compare V8 and V10 front brakes for me? I believe if you change front caliper carriers on a v8 you can upgrade to v 10 brakes.
so the question is what parts besides rotors and pads are different on a V10 vs V8 ?


----------



## SoftballBud31 (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW Parts Guy....Touareg Version (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_It was just a little joke dood!









No worries, I am just a little slow!!


----------



## schmove (Nov 29, 1999)

Thanks SoftballBud31 for starting this thread here


----------



## henna gaijin (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: Ask a VW Parts Guy....Touareg Version (SoftballBud31)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoftballBud31* »_I was asked to start this in a post on the MKV forum. I will do my best to keep up with any questions you may have about VW parts. 

Can you tell us the part number for the overhead compass module in the 2007 Touaregs?
TIA


----------



## SoftballBud31 (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (windsor96vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *windsor96vr6* »_I'll start.
Will you compare V8 and V10 front brakes for me? I believe if you change front caliper carriers on a v8 you can upgrade to v 10 brakes.
so the question is what parts besides rotors and pads are different on a V10 vs V8 ?

Calipers are different numbers, as well as, the pads and rotors.


----------



## SoftballBud31 (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW Parts Guy....Touareg Version (henna gaijin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *henna gaijin* »_
Can you tell us the part number for the overhead compass module in the 2007 Touaregs?
TIA


I believe what you are looking for is item #1 in the pictures, the third option of "with telematics" I believe is the one with the compass. Also, I assume item #10 would be needed.
#1 retails for around $240.00 and #10 retails for around $340.00


----------



## bigscout79 (Aug 24, 2004)

I'd just about kill someone - as long as they were weaker and smaller than me...
to find the part number of the extended cup holders - if not a part number - a guy in an alley I could give money to in order to get one....
These were "supposedly" sales promotion only or some such nonsense - and my dealer has been out for over a year and every one I stop in at either says "nope we ran out" or "never heard of them."
Thanks!


----------



## Tregger (Mar 9, 2004)

Bigscout......if you are talking about the extended cup holders that you pop in yourself they were a promotional item and only 5K were made and distributed.
I was able to get one because during my haggling, argueing, and frustration with VWOA to get my 2004 replace with a 2006. I was working with the head of customer service and she was able to get me one from the person internally who developed them and had like the last one at his desk.


----------



## SoftballBud31 (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (bigscout79)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigscout79* »_I'd just about kill someone - as long as they were weaker and smaller than me...
to find the part number of the extended cup holders - if not a part number - a guy in an alley I could give money to in order to get one....
These were "supposedly" sales promotion only or some such nonsense - and my dealer has been out for over a year and every one I stop in at either says "nope we ran out" or "never heard of them."
Thanks!

Sorry, I have to say I am not familiar with an extended cup holder. In looking the part up in ETKA, there is only one part number option. It is a plastic insert with one opening slightly larger than the other.


----------



## Tregger (Mar 9, 2004)

Those are the new deeper factory ones. The promotional ones were out a year or so ago.


----------



## geremy (Sep 17, 2003)

Just to clarify, the original person asking for the overhead compass part number may have been asking for the 2007.5/2008 facelifted model part number, because that has changed to a black/red LED display (currently blue/black display).
If you have access to part numbers for the facelifted Touareg, I'm sure that there will be plenty of requests for information.


----------



## SoftballBud31 (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (geremy)*

I looked them up for a 2008 and the numbers are as follows:
Display and operating unit for vehicles with compass system-
7L6-919-044-Q-5J6 Crystall Grey
7L6-919-044-Q-7G8 Beige
7L6-919-044-Q-7H7 Sunshine Beige
7L6-919-044-Q-28U Latte Macchiato (brown)
No pricing available yet.
Magnetic field probe-
7L6-919-879-B $340.00


----------



## henna gaijin (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: (SoftballBud31)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoftballBud31* »_I looked them up for a 2008 and the numbers are as follows:
Display and operating unit for vehicles with compass system-
7L6-919-044-Q-5J6 Crystall Grey
7L6-919-044-Q-7G8 Beige
7L6-919-044-Q-7H7 Sunshine Beige
7L6-919-044-Q-28U Latte Macchiato (brown)
No pricing available yet.
Magnetic field probe-
7L6-919-879-B $340.00

That's what I'm looking for - 7L6-919-044-Q-5J6 Crystall Grey.
I will purchase one when they are available and test if they are "plug and play" with the old compass display.
Having a blue display in my '05 V8 just bugs me - a red LED display would be great.
Thank you SoftballBud31 for your help! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## geremy (Sep 17, 2003)

But the blue display ties in well with the blue displays on the climatronic.
I would like to know the 2008 gauge cluster part number and pricing if available. That is the only thing I am interested in from the facelift.
If you could post part numbers and pricing for the OEM bluetooth hardware, I'm sure people would be very interested.


----------



## SoftballBud31 (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (henna gaijin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *henna gaijin* »_
That's what I'm looking for - 7L6-919-044-Q-5J6 Crystall Grey.
I will purchase one when they are available and test if they are "plug and play" with the old compass display.
Having a blue display in my '05 V8 just bugs me - a red LED display would be great.
Thank you SoftballBud31 for your help! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Part numbers are now in the VW system with pricing, but no stock available yet. Retail price is $279.82.


----------



## SoftballBud31 (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (geremy)*

For the instrument clusters, there are several chioces determined by the PR codes. One specific code is 9Q2 or 9Q4. 9Q2 refers to 5" color and 9Q4 refers to 3" monochrome. I am assuming it has to do with the MFI screen.
As for bluetooth, from what I have seen, the way to go is the IHF1000 Motorola kit. If you travel a lot and change cars, the T305 is a nice little portable unit that gives you some hands free, easy to use solutions.


----------



## geremy (Sep 17, 2003)

I'm guessing I'd like the 5 color.


----------



## SoftballBud31 (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (geremy)*

The part number will be 7L6-920-985-KX or 7L6-920-985-MX, no pricing available yet.


----------



## geremy (Sep 17, 2003)

Hi,
The reason I'd like the OEM equipment as opposed to the IHF1000, is because I would like the actual phone numbers to show up in the MFD, also, the NAV system may have the ability to store part of my phonebook, which would be nice.
Thanks for the gauge cluster part numbers, btw.


----------



## SoftballBud31 (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (geremy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *geremy* »_Hi,
The reason I'd like the OEM equipment as opposed to the IHF1000, is because I would like the actual phone numbers to show up in the MFD, also, the NAV system may have the ability to store part of my phonebook, which would be nice.
Thanks for the gauge cluster part numbers, btw.

To the best of my knowledge, VW does not offer that as a set up. That may change down the line, but currently, VW refers us to Motorola.


----------



## mml7 (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (henna gaijin)*

henna-
That part (7L6-919-044) is about $100 sells for about $175 at 1stvwparts...


----------



## SoftballBud31 (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (mml7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mml7* »_henna-
That part (7L6-919-044) is about $100 sells for about $175 at 1stvwparts...

Sorry, but I am a bit confused by your post. What part is $100, but sells for $175?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (SoftballBud31)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoftballBud31* »_
Sorry, but I am a bit confused by your post. What part is $100, but sells for $175?

What he is saying is that 1stvwparts.com lists the part 7L6 919 044 for $172 net. However, this isn't really a valid part number as it lacks the current revision and color code. 
The current unit for 2004-2006 models seems to be a 7L6919044N5J6 which they sell for $176.24. It is the unit stocked by many dealers (although the previous version 7L6919044F5J6 is also stock by some dealers).
The Q version (7L6919044Q5J6) doesn't seem to be listed, just as you say.


----------



## henna gaijin (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: (mml7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mml7* »_henna-
That part (7L6-919-044) is about $100 sells for about $175 at 1stvwparts...

Thanks for looking out, but the problem is that the part available now on 1stVWparts is Part# 7L6-919-044-N-5J6.
That Part# is the same as the unit currently installed in my '05 V8.
I am looking for the new (red LED) unit which is a different Part# 7L6-919-044-Q-5J6.
Sounds like it might be available soon.
ETA: Sorry spockcat, typing while you were posting











_Modified by henna gaijin at 2:39 PM 2-21-2007_


----------



## mml7 (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (SoftballBud31)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoftballBud31* »_
Sorry, but I am a bit confused by your post. What part is $100, but sells for $175?

Forgot the word "less".


----------



## chickdr (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
The current unit for 2004-2006 models seems to be a 7L6919044N5J6 which they sell for $176.24. It is the unit stocked by many dealers (although the previous version 7L6919044F5J6 is also stock by some dealers).


I am waiting for my warranty replacement part now- ours died about a month ago(this is our second one- replaced for flashing the first time which did NOT fix the issue). I was told the compass is now on backorder. Amazing a part that has been out for several years is still on backorder. No wonder they are redoing the compass in the facelifted car(it seems to have been an ongoing issue).


----------



## Twin Turbo V10 (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (chickdr)*

Hey this is really cool. Do you guys have any idea how hard parts guys get hammered all day long at the parts counter between the mechanics and people trying to describe a "thingy" that goes where...
This is amazingly nice. Thanks in advance for your time


----------



## SoftballBud31 (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (chickdr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chickdr* »_
I am waiting for my warranty replacement part now- ours died about a month ago(this is our second one- replaced for flashing the first time which did NOT fix the issue). I was told the compass is now on backorder. Amazing a part that has been out for several years is still on backorder. No wonder they are redoing the compass in the facelifted car(it seems to have been an ongoing issue).

Do you know which part you needed? Ithe number mentioned earlier, 7L6-919-044-N-5J6 is readily available in the Parts Warehouse system.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (SoftballBud31)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoftballBud31* »_Do you know which part you needed? Ithe number mentioned earlier, 7L6-919-044-N-5J6 is readily available in the Parts Warehouse system.

In fact, DWIGHT HARRISON VOLKSWAGEN in SNELLVILLE, GA has one in stock. This shouldn't be too far from Atlanta, GA for chickdr.


----------



## SoftballBud31 (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
In fact, DWIGHT HARRISON VOLKSWAGEN in SNELLVILLE, GA has one in stock. This shouldn't be too far from Atlanta, GA for chickdr.

Thanks for the help on the locate spockcat.


----------



## chickdr (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_In fact, DWIGHT HARRISON VOLKSWAGEN in SNELLVILLE, GA has one in stock. This shouldn't be too far from Atlanta, GA for chickdr.

Just out of curiosity- how would you get that info???
I received my card in the mail last night saying the part is in at Jim Ellis. Just need to drop by and have it put in. I suspect it will flash and cut on/off just as the last two units have done. Do not know if the magnetic probe has ever been replaced...


----------



## geremy (Sep 17, 2003)

My new V8 came with sidesteps, which I really did not want. If I remove them, am I missing any pieces? In other words, are there some pieces which are removed so that the sidesteps can be installed?
Thanks.


----------



## SoftballBud31 (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (chickdr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chickdr* »_
Just out of curiosity- how would you get that info???
I received my card in the mail last night saying the part is in at Jim Ellis. Just need to drop by and have it put in. I suspect it will flash and cut on/off just as the last two units have done. Do not know if the magnetic probe has ever been replaced...

If you have a part number, you can try partsvoice.com to see dealer availability.


----------



## SoftballBud31 (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (geremy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *geremy* »_My new V8 came with sidesteps, which I really did not want. If I remove them, am I missing any pieces? In other words, are there some pieces which are removed so that the sidesteps can be installed?
Thanks.

From everything I see, no. I took a quick look and do not see anything that is "remove for installation".


----------



## geremy (Sep 17, 2003)

Thanks.


----------



## unitedgti (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: (geremy)*

i was at a dealer today checking the new Fahrenheit GTI and started talking about new wheels, then the salesman pointed out one of the new options for the touareg, they were 19" black split 5 spoke wheels, he said they were OEM, do you have any information on what these wheels were and pricing?? Thanks in advance


----------



## windsor96vr6 (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (SoftballBud31)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoftballBud31* »_
Calipers are different numbers, as well as, the pads and rotors.

Well obviously the rotors would be different








Is the spindle different as well? Thanks for your help


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (windsor96vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *windsor96vr6* »_
Well obviously the rotors would be different








Is the spindle different as well? Thanks for your help

I recall looking at this for someone else a year or two ago. There was no difference in the wheel bearing housing (to which the caliper mounts) or the wheel hub (to which the rotor mounts).


----------



## geremy (Sep 17, 2003)

Hmm, I didn't think the calipers were different.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (geremy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *geremy* »_Hmm, I didn't think the calipers were different. 

They clearly have a different part number and use a different option code (1LC for the 330mm, and 1LF for the 350mm). The other parts I mentioned above are given for both option codes. I would interpret this to mean they are used for either 330mm or 350mm. I would guess the difference between the calipers is the bolt spacing for the larger rotors. I would bet you could have an adapter made up by a machine shop to allow for the larger rotors.


----------



## geremy (Sep 17, 2003)

Ah, ok, that makes sense. Thanks.


----------



## SoftballBud31 (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (unitedgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *unitedgti* »_i was at a dealer today checking the new Fahrenheit GTI and started talking about new wheels, then the salesman pointed out one of the new options for the touareg, they were 19" black split 5 spoke wheels, he said they were OEM, do you have any information on what these wheels were and pricing?? Thanks in advance

The new 19" wheel is called the Atheo and is a factory option. The part number is 7L6-601-025-D-Z31 with a retail price of $424.12 each.


----------



## SoftballBud31 (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
They clearly have a different part number and use a different option code (1LC for the 330mm, and 1LF for the 350mm). The other parts I mentioned above are given for both option codes. I would interpret this to mean they are used for either 330mm or 350mm. I would guess the difference between the calipers is the bolt spacing for the larger rotors. I would bet you could have an adapter made up by a machine shop to allow for the larger rotors.

Not an engineer, so if this sounds dumb...SORRY!!
Wouldn't the calipers have to be larger in order to hold the larger pads?


----------



## chickdr (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (SoftballBud31)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoftballBud31* »_The new 19" wheel is called the Atheo and is a factory option. The part number is 7L6-601-025-D-Z31 with a retail price of $424.12 each.

I don't think the new wheel is the "Atheo" as the original 19" rims are named Atheo. This must be something different unless they replaced the Atheo with a new design(which would be mighty confusing for all the current Atheo owners...)


----------



## SoftballBud31 (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (chickdr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chickdr* »_
I don't think the new wheel is the "Atheo" as the original 19" rims are named Atheo. This must be something different unless they replaced the Atheo with a new design(which would be mighty confusing for all the current Atheo owners...)

After talking more with the poster about the rims, he was not talking about the Atheos Wheel. Sorry for any confusion.


----------



## windsor96vr6 (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
They clearly have a different part number and use a different option code (1LC for the 330mm, and 1LF for the 350mm). The other parts I mentioned above are given for both option codes. I would interpret this to mean they are used for either 330mm or 350mm. I would guess the difference between the calipers is the bolt spacing for the larger rotors. I would bet you could have an adapter made up by a machine shop to allow for the larger rotors.

Thats what I was thinking. For example, my 96 gti has 11.3 front brakes. If you replace the caliper carriers with audi tt carriers, you can run a tt 12.3 rotor with the stock 11.3 caliper. 
while quickly looking over the t reg, it appears the caliper has no carrier. It just bolts to the spindle directly. If this is the case, it may explain the different part numbers for the 350mm. Of course this doesn't rule out making a spacer and getting longer bolts, unless the larger rotors are thicker than the smaller ones.
I plan on figuring this out b/c my 22's make the brakes look small, and the extra stopping power is always a good thing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (SoftballBud31)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoftballBud31* »_
Not an engineer, so if this sounds dumb...SORRY!!
Wouldn't the calipers have to be larger in order to hold the larger pads?

I haven't held a set of pads for each model in my hands but I suspect that the pads are the same size. I believe the larger diameter rotors will generate more braking force even using the same size pads. It is a matter of leverage and swept area. 
Perhaps you can pull a set of pads from each size from your inventory and compare them? Pics would be great.
EDIT: On further review, the calipers of the 330 and 350 mm rotors probably are different as the rotors themselves are thicker. The 350mm rotors are 2mm thicker. Someone needs to put the calipers side by side to really compare them.


_Modified by spockcat at 11:18 PM 2-23-2007_


----------



## TwisTTer (Nov 25, 2004)

*Re: Ask a VW Parts Guy....Touareg Version (SoftballBud31)*

do you have part #'s for the W12 rear valence? I asked my local dealership if they could order it for me and they said no. Why not?


----------



## SoftballBud31 (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW Parts Guy....Touareg Version (TwisTTer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TwisTTer* »_do you have part #'s for the W12 rear valence? I asked my local dealership if they could order it for me and they said no. Why not?

I can get a part number for you on Monday whenI am back in the office. The reason they can not order it for you is because it does not fit any vehicle that is brought into the states, therefore VW does not stock it. Some of the importers that are out there, like Hillside or OEMPlus, may be able to order these for you. I will do some more research and provide what information I can to you on Monday.


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

love these threads! 
# for brake pads all around and brake sensors. 05 V8...
thanks!


----------



## SoftballBud31 (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW Parts Guy....Touareg Version (TwisTTer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TwisTTer* »_do you have part #'s for the W12 rear valence? I asked my local dealership if they could order it for me and they said no. Why not?

There are several choices for the rear valance, and nothing is mentioned specific to the W12. The listings include painted or grained, and a series of application question..park assist, trailer, external spare tire..etc.


----------



## SoftballBud31 (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (stangg172006)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stangg172006* »_love these threads! 
# for brake pads all around and brake sensors. 05 V8...
thanks!

There are several choices with brake. I either need the PR codes or your VIN to determine the correct application.


----------



## TighTT (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: Ask a VW Parts Guy....Touareg Version (SoftballBud31)*

Im VERY interested in retro-fitting the new 2007 headlights into my 2006. The new headlights have a black-inner housing and the lights actuate (turn) as the car turns. I have heard that this is plug-n-play...any idea? Also, idea on a price for a whole unit (ready to go...HID equipped)? Thanks!!


----------



## TwisTTer (Nov 25, 2004)

*Re: Ask a VW Parts Guy....Touareg Version (SoftballBud31)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoftballBud31* »_
There are several choices for the rear valance, and nothing is mentioned specific to the W12. The listings include painted or grained, and a series of application question..park assist, trailer, external spare tire..etc.

Just need painted and nothing else. I also need fender flares.
I've been trying to retrofit xenons on my car. I have the headlights, ballast, and d1s bulbs. Do I need to whole wiring harness or do they come in pieces that can be sliced and spliced into the current one I have? 
Thanks for being so resourceful! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SoftballBud31 (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW Parts Guy....Touareg Version (TwisTTer)*

I am doing some research on the two headlamp questions. VW doesn't offer any type of plug and play, so I am trying to determine (if I can) what pieces are needed to make this functional.
Has anyone actually done this yet and had success?


----------



## Champ203 (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW Parts Guy....Touareg Version (SoftballBud31)*

How about a part number for the receptacle that is missing in the Trailer Tow package. I see the box on the hitch with a black cover and it seems like an earlier discussion indicated that the wires are in there, but that the 07's you had to buy the receptable from the dealer for about $ 45. My dealer couldn't find anything but a complete install kits (wiring harness and hardware) for something like $ 400.
Help!?!?!
Thanks,
Don<><


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Ask a VW Parts Guy....Touareg Version (Champ203)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Champ203* »_How about a part number for the receptacle that is missing in the Trailer Tow package. I see the box on the hitch with a black cover and it seems like an earlier discussion indicated that the wires are in there, but that the 07's you had to buy the receptable from the dealer for about $ 45. My dealer couldn't find anything but a complete install kits (wiring harness and hardware) for something like $ 400.
Help!?!?!
Thanks,
Don<><

DO NOT BUY THIS FROM YOUR DEALER!! You will pay 1/10th the cost here:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2671948


----------



## TwisTTer (Nov 25, 2004)

*Re: Ask a VW Parts Guy....Touareg Version (SoftballBud31)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoftballBud31* »_I am doing some research on the two headlamp questions. VW doesn't offer any type of plug and play, so I am trying to determine (if I can) what pieces are needed to make this functional.
Has anyone actually done this yet and had success?

No one else has ventured into doing what I'm attempting and I understand why.
I just don't want to get the entire v8 harness. Just need to figure out what my partion on the V8 is missing on my harness so that I can add the individual portions.


----------



## geremy (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: Ask a VW Parts Guy....Touareg Version (TighTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TighTT* »_Im VERY interested in retro-fitting the new 2007 headlights into my 2006. The new headlights have a black-inner housing and the lights actuate (turn) as the car turns. I have heard that this is plug-n-play...any idea? Also, idea on a price for a whole unit (ready to go...HID equipped)? Thanks!!









I don't see how this is plug and play being that the headlights have to know where the steering wheel is and at what speed your driving. Doesn't seem like normal headlights would have the wiring, so I bet some modifications to the vehicle harness are necessary.


----------



## SoftballBud31 (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW Parts Guy....Touareg Version (Champ203)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Champ203* »_How about a part number for the receptacle that is missing in the Trailer Tow package. I see the box on the hitch with a black cover and it seems like an earlier discussion indicated that the wires are in there, but that the 07's you had to buy the receptable from the dealer for about $ 45. My dealer couldn't find anything but a complete install kits (wiring harness and hardware) for something like $ 400.
Help!?!?!
Thanks,
Don<><

If you decide to buy this from the dealer, the part number is 7L0-055-305-UA and it retails from VW for $51.84. That bing said, as stated above, you can find it in the outside world and probably for less money. If you have a local trailer supply company, and of course online.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW Parts Guy....Touareg Version (SoftballBud31)*

TTT


----------



## briscowings (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: Ask a VW Parts Guy....Touareg Version ([email protected])*

I need the part on this bottom grill the one with bird hole


----------



## nltomba (Jan 30, 2007)

What is the part# for spark plugs on the 2004 V8?
Thanks in advance


----------



## henna gaijin (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: (nltomba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nltomba* »_What is the part# for spark plugs on the 2004 V8?
Thanks in advance

101,905,615 A
HTH


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Ask a VW Parts Guy....Touareg Version (briscowings)*


_Quote, originally posted by *briscowings* »_I need the part on this bottom grill the one with bird hole


7L6 853 678 A B41. Should cost you about $50 plus shipping if you buy it from a discount parts source, or $70 if you get it at your local dealer.


----------



## szahanov (Jan 29, 2000)

I have a question it might seem dumb but i just purchased a 04 T and i just noticed that the front speakers are not playing anything i have the regular system no navi, when i adjust the speacker to fade front it seems there is only sound coming from the front middle in the dash?


----------



## The Mad Hatter (May 18, 2005)

I don't suppose I could get a part number for the OEM OnStar mic that came in the early T's? At the very least how about the little grill insert? I want to hide the mic that that came with my TellPhone hands free unit.
TIA


----------



## briscowings (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: Ask a VW Parts Guy....Touareg Version (spockcat)*

Thanks for the help!!
Now I just have to replace it. You want to help on that too?









Thanks


----------



## VegasMatt (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW Parts Guy....Touareg Version (SoftballBud31)*

I remember when I installed my trailer hitch that the harness and trailer module were separate parts. Is it possible to purchase only the module or the wiring alone without the hitch? If so, what are those part numbers?
Thanks!
Matt


----------



## ToRookie (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: Ask a VW Parts Guy....Touareg Version (VegasMatt)*

got a part number/super low price for the rear armrest lid (or entire set up if necessary) - anthracite (black leather)?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW Parts Guy....Touareg Version (briscowings)*


_Quote, originally posted by *briscowings* »_I need the part on this bottom grill the one with bird hole









The chrome trim around the power piece is part# 7L6-807-243-8Z8. Retail price is $296.32. I can sell it for $230.00 shipped in the U.S.
The back piece (black) is part# 7L6-853-678-B-B41. Retail price is $69.17, I can sell it for $55.00 shipped in the U.S.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: (szahanov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *szahanov* »_I have a question it might seem dumb but i just purchased a 04 T and i just noticed that the front speakers are not playing anything i have the regular system no navi, when i adjust the speacker to fade front it seems there is only sound coming from the front middle in the dash?

It sounds like you may have a bad speaker/speakers. I would suggest having someone check it out though.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: (The Mad Hatter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Mad Hatter* »_I don't suppose I could get a part number for the OEM OnStar mic that came in the early T's? At the very least how about the little grill insert? I want to hide the mic that that came with my TellPhone hands free unit.
TIA

So far, I am stumped....still looking for it.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW Parts Guy....Touareg Version (VegasMatt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VegasMatt* »_I remember when I installed my trailer hitch that the harness and trailer module were separate parts. Is it possible to purchase only the module or the wiring alone without the hitch? If so, what are those part numbers?
Thanks!
Matt

Are you talking about the module by the pedal?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW Parts Guy....Touareg Version (ToRookie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ToRookie* »_got a part number/super low price for the rear armrest lid (or entire set up if necessary) - anthracite (black leather)? 

I will need a VIN to make sure of the correct choice. Retail for the lid is around $300.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
So far, I am stumped....still looking for it.

meh, amateurs.








7L6 035 711 A 9B9
PS: That is just the microphone itself. There is also a bracket, several pieces of trim and if you want to do it right, you have to make a harness with the proper connector.


_Modified by spockcat at 10:33 AM 9-24-2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
meh, amateurs.








7L6 035 711 A 9B9
PS: That is just the microphone itself. There is also a bracket, several pieces of trim and if you want to do it right, you have to make a harness with the proper connector.

_Modified by spockcat at 10:33 AM 9-24-2007_

Thanks for the help.


----------



## VegasMatt (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW Parts Guy....Touareg Version ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Are you talking about the module by the pedal?

No, the module that plugs in by the CD Changer, and the harness that goes from that module down to the hitch.
Thanks!
Matt


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Ask a VW Parts Guy....Touareg Version (VegasMatt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VegasMatt* »_
No, the module that plugs in by the CD Changer, and the harness that goes from that module down to the hitch.
Thanks!
Matt

The control module itself is: 7L0907383G


----------



## VegasMatt (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW Parts Guy....Touareg Version (spockcat)*

Thanks Spockcat!
Any idea on the harness from that module to the plug on the hitch? (That is, if it's available separately from the hitch?)
Thanks again,
Matt


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Ask a VW Parts Guy....Touareg Version (VegasMatt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VegasMatt* »_Thanks Spockcat!
Any idea on the harness from that module to the plug on the hitch? (That is, if it's available separately from the hitch?)
Thanks again,
Matt

I believe: 7L0971124E


----------



## VegasMatt (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: Ask a VW Parts Guy....Touareg Version (spockcat)*

Beautiful. Thanks for the info! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Matt


----------



## spaine (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Ask a VW Parts Guy....Touareg Version ([email protected])*

I really need some help.... I just installed a factory hitch kit on my 07 touareg, but found that fuse location S19 is not active. I did some research and found postings that stated that in 07 VW stopped pre-wiring for electric brakes.
Is there a wiring harness kit to install an electric brake module in an 07 touareg? I am planning on towing an Audi coupe on a car carrier 400 miles on oct 20th and would really like to have trailer brakes for the trip on oct 20th.... Any help would be appreciated....


----------

